# The Cool Case Discussion Thread



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2008)

Use this thread to discuss cases that you guys like and think that are cool! You guys can also rate each other's case finds! 

I'll start it off with this limited edition lian li case:http://images.google.com/images?q=lian+li+pc-777&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=2


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll have to find different pics I guess...


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2008)

err why?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have a case installed on my system which makes it urber cool


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2008)

I vote for the pig case


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 25, 2008)

Pic not showing!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2008)

I see it just fine

LIES LIES
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have to say this is one of the coolest i have seen

http://www.mofocases.com/image.php?image=8/8_large_999522a1efed07a09c6eda21b2aebbd0.jpg

link for more info

http://www.mofocases.com/cases.php?case_id=8


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I see it just fine
> 
> LIES LIES
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N



that case is cool.. WANT


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, can I say my own case?


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think your own case should count cuz everybody thinks there stuff is there best or something like that but i guess thats up to the OP to decide


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Pic not showing!



The pig is showing fine

But poor in cooling.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

pretty sick idea.. a case made outta motherboards! what do you guys think of this one?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

that is nice... looks like something i am going to try the next time i find alot of cheap ass computer parts lol


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is nice... looks like something i am going to try the next time i find alot of cheap ass computer parts lol



haha yea, do you still have the like case side panel made outta fans?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 30, 2008)

And a case made out of fans


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> And a case made out of fans



A really COOL case 

That needs a huge power supply if they actually really use it.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> pretty sick idea.. a case made outta motherboards! what do you guys think of this one?


I'd like it more if the motherboards were each part of a complete system, so it was a case made out of pc's.  It really bothers me how much random shit there is that serves no purpose, like that one LED fan on the pci slots


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


>



Where you at the lan? You do know that was our table


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> And a case made out of fans



sick.. i know pos_pc made like a side panel thing outta fans.. it was really cool.. wonder how much power that thing draws?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> pretty sick idea.. a case made outta motherboards! what do you guys think of this one?



that is awesome!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> sick.. i know pos_pc made like a side panel thing outta fans.. it was really cool.. wonder how much power that thing draws?



i would have to say around 200w if there are 2w per fan and 20 on the sides and top/bottom. 20x4=100 100x2=200w


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> haha yea, do you still have the like case side panel made outta fans?



no. I took that thing apart along time ago. sorry.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no. I took that thing apart along time ago. sorry.



still got a pic?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> still got a pic?



i'm not sure. I will look in my photobuket and on my SD cards also will look on my CF card just to be sure. lol if i have none there then i may have on one of my HDD that are packed away.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm not sure. I will look in my photobuket and on my SD cards also will look on my CF card just to be sure. lol if i have none there then i may have on one of my HDD that are packed away.



i know you showed it me, but i cant remember where or how =/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i know you showed it me, but i cant remember where or how =/



i forgot all about it... my mind is shot and the bad part it im not even 16 yet... need to lay off the "good stuff"


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i forgot all about it... my mind is shot and the bad part it im not even 16 yet... need to lay off the "good stuff"



i agree


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

i can't find that pic pancho but here is a cool case


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

got better pics?


----------



## Exavier (Sep 30, 2008)

is that a clear xbox case??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

Exavier said:


> is that a clear xbox case??



yes with lights 


@pancho no i don't. That was with my old camera that didn't take good pics in the dark That Xbox isn't even around anymore


EDIT: different case but i like this one (its mine )


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.mini-itx.com/2008/09/12/florian-the-dvd-burning-robot

leading the way to a new era of burning pirated movies and selling them


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://www.mini-itx.com/2008/09/12/florian-the-dvd-burning-robot
> 
> leading the way to a new era of burning pirated movies and selling them


If he was actually using that for legit backups, there's no way it would be worth the time, money, or effort.  He's got to be a major pirate.


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 2, 2008)

not necessarily, i've seen cases use servos and a usb-board to control them via written software, and its not too expensive.

if he ran his own business, it would certainly be handy. instead of having to go find the thing, insert a dvd and write commands to start the burn, the little bugger does it itself


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2008)

true, I was only looking at it from a personal use point-of-view.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

my temple had a system like it, but its like industrial and shit, they use it legitly for burning cds of events and stuff so that they can email it..
but this is much smaller and custom built.. cool stuff.


----------



## KURTLEYBA (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Cool Cases*

The BIOHAZARD CASE MOD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2008)

that is a cool looking case


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 12, 2008)

One of my all time favourites:

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/9696/22137382lf2.jpg

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/6141/11xv9.jpg

http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/9400/14eo0.jpg

http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/3134/12na4.jpg

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/9979/92321605vw1.jpg


----------



## KURTLEYBA (Oct 12, 2008)

looks like somthin' outta BioShock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2008)

KURTLEYBA said:


> looks like somthin' outta BioShock



+1 it kinda does... damn you now i want to play bioshock


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 12, 2008)

Some nice cases here -

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/

And the inspiration for my next case build -

http://www.murderbox.com/


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2008)

This isn't very cool at all, but it's one of the sleekest stock cases I know, and I want one. Badly.


----------



## KURTLEYBA (Oct 12, 2008)

by whom?  It could be the perfect case to mod since it has all smooth edges, huh?


----------



## DOM (Oct 12, 2008)




----------

